

5 Reasons you Never finish your code projects - spencerwalden
http://www.spencer-walden.com/5-reasons-you-will-never-finish-code-projects/

======
wauter
Also, the part to get from 'this demonstrates what I had in mind' to 'actual
finished, truly functioning project', is just... Dull. It's bugfixing,
stepping back and realizing there's security issues, and whatnot. It's the
stuff we associate with getting paid for, basically :)

